# [HowTo] Folding @ Home Client v7 unter Windows und Linux



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

is comming soon (besser als "early in 2010"...)


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2011)

Habt Ihr vor der Installation des v7-Clients *alle* Projekte der 6-er GPU- und CPU-Clients zu Ende rechnen lassen ?


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vor der Installation des v7-Clients *alle* Projekte der 6-er GPU- und CPU-Clients zu Ende rechnen lassen ?



Nein ich hab es mehrfach installiert und wieder deinstalliert, da lief dann zwischen drin dann auch der 6-er Client und hat eine SMP-Unit gerechnet.


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2011)

@kubi-1988

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde aber wahrscheinlich erst morgen Abend die Sache in Ruhe angehen. Wäre schade, wenn Projekte oder Leistung "verloren" würden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2011)

Für was alles soll der V7 gut sein?
CPU und GPU gleichzeitig?

Irgendwie blick ich da nicht durch.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

siehe nl der neue client vereint alle clients: singlecore smp und gpu


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für was alles soll der V7 gut sein?
> CPU und GPU gleichzeitig?
> 
> Irgendwie blick ich da nicht durch.



Du kannst dort zwischen Uniprozessor, SMP, und GPU wählen. Auch kannst du sie dort getrennt oder zusammen laufen/pausieren lassen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein paar Sachen, welche es sonst nur über andere Tools wie FHM.NET gab.


----------



## XHotSniperX (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheint gut zu funktionieren... wird jetzt opencl für ati unterstützt mit v7 oder nicht?

die cpu ist 100% ausgelastet, die beiden gpus nur 46% ca. kann man das verbessern?


----------



## shorty71 (30. März 2011)

Wie sieht es mit Big-WUs aus, wo und wie kann ich die einstellen. Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden, wie ich den Client dazu bewege Bigs zu Falten.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

so leute viele fragen hier ein paar antworten

[Official] The new Folding@home client is here! - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

hier seht ihr amd gpu ppd´s

und für shorty71 schlechte nachrichten: keier weiß wie man das hinbekommt  [I'd also recommend that for i7 SMP users, you don't switch to this client just yet. We're not yet certain how -bigadv will work on this client at the moment, but will post something when we find out. ]

ich werde noch ein wenig schauen ob ich was finde


----------



## acer86 (30. März 2011)

mh... zumindest sind die werte schon mal nicht so schlecht, eine ATI 5870 macht laut der liste 10500PPD ist zwar im vergleich zu Nvidia gerade mal nee GTS450 aber immerhin schon viel mehr wie was mit den V6 client möglich war, nur leider immer noch ein zu schlechtes PPD/Watt Verhältnis


----------



## kubi-1988 (30. März 2011)

@XHotSniperX: Der V7-Client soll Open-CL unterstützen, allerdings erst ab FahCore_16, der hoffentlich diese Woche raus kommt. Wenn das was dort geschrieben stimmt ist es aber auch jetzt schon möglich (Folding Forum • View topic - V7 numbers GPUs differently) Kann aber auch sein, dass es nur ein paar WUs dafür gibt.

Die GUP-Last solltest du durch variieren des Parameters FLUSH_INTERVAL erhöhen können. (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...961-flush_interval-gpu-client-optimieren.html)

@shorty71: Über client-type=bigadv sollte das Möglich sein. Frag mich aber bitte nicht, wo du das einstellen musst. (s. https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7)

Ich hab gerade noch weiter rum gespielt. Mit client-type=beta bei Extra Client Options (nur im Expertenmodus) habe ich FahCore_16 bekommen. Mal sehen was da so wird bei 25% CPU-Last und fast 400 MB RAM-Verbrauch.

Edit: Jetzt meint er 6524.44 PPD bei einer 5770.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

die werte muss man mit vorsicht geniesen oder amd ist echt p***o was die leistung angeht
	6870	900	5736	171	Cmos		28,982*

also wenn ne 6870 fast 30k ppd macht[was ich nicht glaube, bis ichs seh]...dann rüst ich instant um...

mfg caine2011


----------



## shorty71 (30. März 2011)

Also, hab im Client-Typ -bigadv eingetragen, nutzt aber nix, meine 16 Core Maschine zieht und faltet keine Bigs.
Naja, mal abwarten was die Tage noch so kommt.

Gz shorty


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

vlt. ohne das "-"?

edit hier anleitung im zweiten post klicken und befolgen dann sollte es laufen

mfg caine2011


----------



## Perseus88 (30. März 2011)

Einfacher ist es nicht geworden,mit den Einstellungen.
Hab ne Wu mit 611 credit´? Mal sehen was auf dauer passiert.


----------



## shorty71 (30. März 2011)

So, tut wie es soll!
Faltet Bigs! JuHu!

shorty


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was ich falsch mache?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

sieht doch i.o. aus 

hast du den client mit der play taste resetet?


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Ich hab auf Fold geklickt, aber da ändert sich auch nichts. Komischerweise steht aber im Logfile:


```
17:55:28:
17:55:28:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
17:55:28:  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
17:55:28:    [COLOR=red]<client-type v='bigadv'/>17:55:28:  </slot>
17:55:28:</config>
17:55:28:Enabled folding slot 00: READY smp:8
17:55:28:Starting Unit 00
```
Ich denk nach der WU wird es schon ein richtiges laden.


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

denke ich auch
schließlich steht der client auf smp:8


----------



## dr_breen (31. März 2011)

Nachdem ich den A5 Core rein kopiert hab geht's auch. Das automatische Herunterladen hat jedenfalls nicht geklappt.


----------



## lordraphael (31. März 2011)

Hab jetzt mal den neuen client auf einstellung gpu laufen (Hab ne 5870)
Gleichzeitig läuft auf meine core I7 860 ne Big Wu also mal schauen ob das von den ppd her was bringt ......

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## CrashStyle (31. März 2011)

Er läuft zumidest mal  ob das alles passt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2011)

Irgendwie überzeugt mich das Ganze noch nicht. In meiner Konstellation mit 2 x GPU2-Client und 1 x CPU-SMP2-Client läuft es nicht so gut. Die Priorität der GPU-Cores lässt sich beim v7-Client nicht mehr mit setpriority einstellen, wahrscheinlich ein Rechteproblem. Und die (auch bei meinen Tests) bisher gesehenen PPD liegen, wahrscheinlich wegen der geringeren Priorität, unter meinen Werten mit den aktuellen v6-Clients. Solange sich auf Grund der neuen Projekte keine gößeren Performance-Schübe ergeben, bleibe ich wohl erstmal beim Alten. Finde ich transparenter mit den Consolen-Clients und einfacher anpassbar.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2011)

@mattinator: Wenn ich dir so zuhöre bzw. lese werd ich wohl den neuen V7 höchstens mal auf dem Faltserver ausprobieren > hab ja schliesslich auch zwei Karten im Hauptrechner.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Meine Lust schwindet auch


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2011)

Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen, sind ja nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Sonst bin ich neuen Programmen ja auch nicht abgeneigt, aber das muss sich wohl erst noch etwas einlaufen. Denke schon, dass der Client hauptsächlich für aktuelle Hardware optimiert ist und da zählen meine Komponenten schon fast (oder auch wirklich) zum alten Eisen (gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern ).


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

Ich fange ja dieses WE mit dem neuen System an (ASUS RAMPAGE III FORMULA-Test)
Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich das ganze "V7er-Zeugs" mal antesten

Schaun_mer_mal ...


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

bin auch gerade am testen aber erst mal nur auf den notebook, jetzt mal nee frage wie bekomm ich den client zum bigwu falten wo kan man das umstellen hab schon woüberall gesucht. 

die 5850 im Notebook macht um die 5000PPD ist ja nicht so schlecht für nee ATI


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

WOran erkenne ich, ob das eintragen des Beta Flags beim GPU-Client auch wirkt?


----------



## kubi-1988 (1. April 2011)

Wenn es wirkt solltest du das Projekt 11293 bekommen und hinter FahCore muss 0x16 stehen.


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

Ja, das passt.
Mit welcher NVidia Karte sind die 6100 PPD vergleichbar?


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ja, das passt.
> Mit welcher NVidia Karte sind die 6100 PPD vergleichbar?


 
GT430 oder GTS250

eine GTS450 macht schon 9400-10500PPD je nach Wu

aber würde jetzt mal sagen für eine 5770 ist das schon ein guter wert.


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

ber extrem schlecht, da die ja von den Gigaflops her selbst eine GTX 480 übertrumpfen müsste.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> ber extrem schlecht, da die ja von den Gigaflops her selbst eine GTX 480 übertrumpfen müsste.


 
Wird ja ev. dann noch besser - ist ja *BETA* - gelle?


----------



## davidof2001 (1. April 2011)

Warum bekommt der nur noch solche WUs mit 611 Punkten? Gibt es keine anderen beim V7? Oder hängt das damit zusammen, dass das BETA Flag gesetzt ist?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das v7-Viech unter Linux für die GPUs die Workserver nicht assignen kann? (Nur GPU). Per Browser komm ich drauf. CPU konnte er verbinden.


```
20:20:12:WARNING: Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
20:20:12:ERROR: Exception: Could not get an assignment
```

Edit: Im Foldingforum gibts unter Linux die gleichen Probleme .


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das v7-Viech unter Linux für die GPUs die Workserver nicht assignen kann? (Nur GPU). Per Browser komm ich drauf. CPU konnte er verbinden.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
ok gut das du das schreibst wollte gerade Ubuntu auf mein Faltserver testen mit den neune V7 client, aber so wie es aussieht kan ich das wohl lieber lassen.

Soll der CPU client unter linux nicht besser laufen ?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

Öhm. Cpu läuft doch einwandfrei O.o. Steht da doch.
Und Big-WUs mit dem A5er Core bis zu 60% schneller als unter Win.


----------



## Cracken (2. April 2011)

Bitte sagt mir, dass ich keine WU mit 27 Tage bis zur Deadline habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2011)

Eine GTx 560 braucht nur 2 Stunden für eine WU?


----------



## ernei (2. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Eine GTx 560 braucht nur 2 Stunden für eine WU?


 
Hi,

kommt auf die WU und den Client an, aber ja.
Bei mir aktuell Client V3 WU 6805 (R8344, C1, Go) 1280 Punkte, 60% fertig, rest 52 min.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2011)

Cracken schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir, dass ich keine WU mit 27 Tage bis zur Deadline habe.


 
Ich sage dir, dass du keine WU mit 27 Tage bis zur Deadline hast (möglicherweise  )

Hier die richtigen Stat's für Projekt 6806: 1348 points, *preferred* deadline *5 days*, *final* deadline *10 days *

Falls du die 10119 meinst; das Projekt ist so neu, dass es noch nicht mal in der internen Datenbank steht
Allerdings gibt es andere die ebenfalls (rein optisch) in diese Kategorie fallen (z.B. 11170)

*Selber* habe ich die 10119 noch nie gesehen; möglicherweise setzt es V7 voraus welches ich bisher "grossräumig umgehe"


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2011)

Wie lange würde ungefähr eine Big-WU für den SMP Client V7 auf meinem Phenom 2 955 dauern?


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wie lange würde ungefähr eine Big-WU für den SMP Client V7 auf meinem Phenom 2 955 dauern?


 
365tage nein spaß bei seite

es ist nicht möglich mit ein 4 kerner bigWu´s zu Falten

geht nur mit i7 4 reale + 4 virtuelle kerne oder ein server cpu mit 8 kernen

gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit AMD 6kernen und ein paar Tricks Bigwu´s zu falten aber das geht mehr Schlecht als recht.

kannst aber normale Smp Wu´s falten die brauchen dan so zwischen 8-14h auf dein CPU (kommt immer auf die Wu an) punkte zwischen 2500-4000


----------



## Cracken (2. April 2011)

Hey,
wie lösche ich eine aktuelle WU? Mein i7 rechnet eine Nicht-ADV WU mit 670PPD. Habe kein Bock, 2 Tage für die Katz zu rechnen.

//

Ok, hab's C: Benutzer.........

14.000 PPD @ Core i7 -> I like 

//

Es gibt keine advmethos mehr?! Soll man überhaupt noch irgendwelche Flags setzen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wie lange würde ungefähr eine Big-WU für den SMP Client V7 auf meinem Phenom 2 955 dauern?


 
Wär nicht schnell genug... Der normale SMP wirft da mehr punkte ab.


----------



## Crymes (3. April 2011)

Kann mir mal einer Sagen, was ich falsch mache, wenn mir der SMP Client mit 4 Kernen nur 527 PPD anzeigt?
Das ist doch nicht normal... .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer Sagen, was ich falsch mache, wenn mir der SMP Client mit 4 Kernen nur 527 PPD anzeigt?
> Das ist doch nicht normal... .


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1507.html#post2858313


----------



## caine2011 (3. April 2011)

@master of morare:

hast du ne ahnung ob die probs mit gpu und smp client unter linux mit V7 jetzt gefixt sind?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. April 2011)

SMP rennt wie ein heißes Messer durch nen Butterklotz.
Für die GPUs gabs noch keinen neuen Code... Probs sind die alten.


----------



## caine2011 (3. April 2011)

ok dann lass ich wohl erstmal smp only auf nem i7-860 laufen

was meint ihr wie viel ppd und ob bigadv geht(der große meister bumble hat mir zwar schon geschrieben, aber ich frag lieber noch ein paar mehr leute)?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ok dann lass ich wohl erstmal smp only auf nem i7-860 laufen
> 
> der große meister bumble hat mir zwar schon geschrieben, aber ich frag lieber noch ein paar mehr leute


 
... und "der grosse Meister" findet das durchaus in Ordnung  - mehr wissen mehr


----------



## Cracken (4. April 2011)

Was ist jetzt im neuen Client die Deadline, die mich interessiert?


----------



## acer86 (4. April 2011)

Fragen wir mal so Welche Deadline meinst du?

SMP, GPU, oder bigWu????

SMP ist wie immer gleiche Wu´s wie bei V6

BigWu auch gleich

Bei GPU gibt es für ATI große wu´s mit 18XX Punkten und 7tage Deadline


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. April 2011)

Cracken schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt im neuen Client die Deadline, die mich interessiert?


Die interessante Deadline findest du neben Timeout. Wenn du mit der Maus drüber gehst müsste er dir auch noch A.K.A Preferred Dealine anzeigen.

@acer: Projekt 11923 welches du sicher meinst hat eine Deadline von 6 Tagen. In der Liste befindet sich auch noch ein Projekt mit 14 Tagen Deadline und ganzen 2224 Punkten, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was man dafür machen muss, um das zu bekommen.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. April 2011)

Ich hab ja ne  gtx470 und q9550... bringt das was? Ich hab meine beiden consolen unter win7 wunderbar am laufen.
Mag nich viel experimentieren im Moment. Läuft das? Bekomm ich mehr Punkte? Oder lass ich alles wies is? Hab eben erst vom v7er erfahren und nu bin ich stutzig.

lg Knutowskie


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. April 2011)

Da die selben Cores wie beim V6 benutzt werden, solltest du nicht mehr Punkte bekommen. Es könnten höchstens ein paar mehr drin sein, weil der Client sich schon eine neue WU holt bevor die alte hochgeladen wird. Aber das sollte auch nur maximal ein paar Minuten am Tag bringen. Wenn du also nicht experimentieren willst solltest du es lassen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2011)

Howdy, Knuto 

Lass es erstmal - lohnt sich, bezogen auf deine Installation, (momentan noch) nicht


----------



## Knutowskie (5. April 2011)

okay, ich warte ab. thx!


----------



## acer86 (7. April 2011)

So hab auch mal auf mein Faltserver den V7 getestet und was soll ich sagen aber besten drücke ich es mal so aus "BBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOHHHHH EEEEEYYYYYY"



der Test: i7 920 @4,01Ghz  BigWu Projekt 2686

             GTS450 Projekt 6805/   12000PPD (ich kan es fast nicht glauben)
             GTX460 eingebaut faltet mit V6 Client noch im Hintergrund
Betreibssystem: Win Vista Home Premium 64bit
Nvidia Treiber: 267.54

aber irgend wie kommt mir das zu viel vor?


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2011)

Ich hab da ein Problem:
Meine 8800 GT (gpu 0) faltet  aber meine GTS 450 (gpu 1) will nicht falten 
Habt ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2011)

WAs hast du für einen Treiber drauf??


----------



## T0M@0 (7. April 2011)

was mich wundert ist, dass GPU 0 doch eigentlich immer die schnellere ist oder? Ist die GTS450 im ersten PCIe Slot?


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist, dass GPU 0 doch eigentlich immer die schnellere ist oder? Ist die GTS450 im ersten PCIe Slot?


im 2 Slot, denn im ersten Slot übehitz die GTS^^ 
Was mich verwundert er will immer den Core 11 updaten 

edit: der client ist total verbugt z.b. ich beende den Client und trotzdem faltet die Karte weiter, etc.
Achja, jetzt faltet nur die GTS (die 8800 gt ist draußen) mal sehen was die so an PPD mit dem neuen Client bringt.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

Also Treiber (266.58) ist ok - bei dieser Durchmischung

*A B E R*


Hast du für die GTS 450 auch wirklich den GPU*3*-Clienten am Start??


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. April 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> edit: der client ist total verbugt z.b. ich beende den Client und trotzdem faltet die Karte weiter, etc.


 
Das ging bei mir sogar soweit, dass er weiterfaltete, obwohl ich den Client beendet hatte. Sogar nach Neustarts. Musste ihn dann zwecks Kontrolle deinstallieren.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2011)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Das ging bei mir sogar soweit, dass er weiterfaltete, obwohl ich den Client beendet hatte. Sogar nach Neustarts. Musste ihn dann zwecks Kontrolle deinstallieren.


 

Ich muss immer den Client neuinstallieren, wenn ich den PC neustarte 
Jetzt falten die beide Karten nachdem ich:
- den V7 client deinstalliert bzw. den Ordner g80 mit core 11 gelöscht 
- den Client wieder neuinstalliert habe

PPD: am Anfang 13400
        jetzt 13050

@Bumblebee
ja



edit: 





> Achja, jetzt faltet nur die GTS (die 8800 gt ist draußen) mal sehen was die so an PPD mit dem neuen Client bringt.


1. PCI-E Slot: ca. 8990 PPD
2. PCI-E Slot: ca. 9070 PPD

edit2: Jetzt faltet die GTS (siehe Anhang 3) nicht mehr, ich könnte


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2011)

Werdet Ihr ggf. schon bemerkt haben, seit gestern gibt es ein neues Release: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease (7.1.24).


----------



## Crymes (9. April 2011)

Ist die Performance der Radeons besser geworden, bzw. der CpU Overhead?


----------



## caine2011 (9. April 2011)

wenn wer schon iwelche experimente mit dem neuen release gemacht hat bitte hier reinschreiben

thx im voraus


----------



## dr_breen (9. April 2011)

Ich lade den gerade runter. Gibt es ein Changelog dazu?


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2011)

Findest Du im Prinzip hier: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/OpenTickets.


----------



## dr_breen (9. April 2011)

Ich hab den Versuch jetzt abgebrochen. Die Kontrolle ist einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## kubi-1988 (9. April 2011)

Changelog gibt es im entsprechenden Threat im Folding Forum:


> v7.1.22:
> 
> * Added proxy support with authentication types: none, basic & digest.
> * Added proxy configuration tab to FAHControl.
> ...



@Crymes: Ich werde den neuen Client mal testen, wenn meine jetzige WU fertig ist. Allerdings dürfte die Performance erst steigen, wenn die Proteine größer werden und dann sollte auch die CPU-Nutzung fallen.

Edit: So die neue Version läuft. Einfach die alte deinstalliert und die Daten behalten. Danach die neue installiert und gesagt, dass ich die alte Config behalten möchte. Die Performance ist wie erwartet weder besser noch schlechter geworden.  Ob mittlerweile die Bonuspunkte für den SMP angezeigt werden, probiere ich vllt. am Montag mal aus.


----------



## LuXTuX (9. April 2011)

ich teste nie V7 auch mal, hab sogar die cpu mal wieder reingenommen 
Aber welche gtx450 schafft da 13k PPD? mein kommt auf knapp 9k


----------



## acer86 (10. April 2011)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich teste nie V7 auch mal, hab sogar die cpu mal wieder reingenommen
> Aber welche gtx450 schafft da 13k PPD? mein kommt auf knapp 9k


 
Nein schaft auch keine GTs450 auser sie bekommt eine gute alte 912/925er Wu

ich muss meine aussage Revidieren von der vorherigen Seite, die 12000PPD bei der GTS450 und einer 6805er WU war ein auslese Fehler von den V7 Client, in Wahrheit waren es bloß 9400PPD


----------



## Forseti (10. April 2011)

der 7er Client scheint nicht so toll zu sein. Die PPD meiner 9600 GT ist um ca. 15% gefallen und man kann den Computer nicht mehr vernünftig für andere Sachen nebenbei verwenden. Firefox, Office etc. ruckeln total. Mit dem alten Client waren sogar Spiele wie Guild Wars nebenbei ruckelfrei möglich. Denke mal ich werde nicht weiter folden bis das nicht behoben ist.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> der 7er Client scheint nicht so toll zu sein. Die PPD meiner 9600 GT ist um ca. 15% gefallen und man kann den Computer nicht mehr vernünftig für andere Sachen nebenbei verwenden. Firefox, Office etc. ruckeln total. Mit dem alten Client waren sogar Spiele wie Guild Wars nebenbei ruckelfrei möglich. Denke mal ich werde nicht weiter folden bis das nicht behoben ist.


 
Warum gleich ganz aufhören? Man kann ja einfach mit dem v6 weiter machen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warum gleich ganz aufhören? Man kann ja einfach mit dem v6 weiter machen


 
Sehe ich genau so...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warum gleich ganz aufhören? Man kann ja einfach mit dem v6 weiter machen


Dito.


----------



## Knutowskie (10. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Warum gleich ganz aufhören? Man kann ja einfach mit dem v6 weiter machen


 
auch ein dito von mir!

Wenn ich das hier alles lese, bin ich froh, dass ich meine 6er Konsolen rennen habe...

OT: und da seh ich den A.Meier im Rückspiegel und denk noch so: Kacke, der is ja schnell... Da musste ich doch glatt auf den Standstreifen ausweichen... Klaut der mir meinen 24. Platz!


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2011)

also für mich stellt sich nur die Frage nachdem ich mal ne Woche nicht hier war, was bringt der v7? ausser diese Oberfläche, kommen da evtl. mehr ppd raus? wenn ja wechsle ich auch, sonst nicht..


----------



## shorty71 (10. April 2011)

Mehr PPD´s bringt der v7 net, habe ich zumindest festgestellt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2011)

Jason D. Runè schrieb:


> also für mich stellt sich nur die Frage nachdem ich mal ne Woche nicht hier war, was bringt der v7? ausser diese Oberfläche, kommen da evtl. mehr ppd raus? wenn ja wechsle ich auch, sonst nicht..


Hab ihn nur mal auf dem Faltserver ausprobiert: Nach dem Schock was da an PPD verloren geht, hat er gar nie den Weg auf den Grossen gefunden.

@Knutowskie: Ich bin nur auf der Flucht nach vorne, siehe mal in meinen Windschatten!


----------



## Gast3737 (11. April 2011)

ok dann falte ich vorerst weiter v6, ich gebe doch meinen Top 10 Producer Platz nicht her, wegen solcher Experimente..


----------



## Forseti (13. April 2011)

Habe jetzt den alten Client 6.41 wieder installiert (mit den selben Einstellungen wie vorher), leider ist das ruckeln geblieben. Gibt es neue WUs, welche die Grafikkarten stärker beanspruchen als vorher?
An der Konfig und den Treibern wurde nichts verändert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den alten Client 6.41 wieder installiert (mit den selben Einstellungen wie vorher), leider ist das ruckeln geblieben. Gibt es neue WUs, welche die Grafikkarten stärker beanspruchen als vorher?
> An der Konfig und den Treibern wurde nichts verändert.


Neue WU's gibt es momentan keine, immer nur P6801.

Hast du in letzter Zeit den Internetbrowser aktualisiert? Die neuen Browser nutzten die GPU zur Beschleunigung und wenn man gleichzeit am falten ist ruckelt's gewaltig. Hatte das Problem mit dem neuen IE9 > GPU-Beschleunigung deaktiviert und schon gings wieder ruckelfrei.


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem mit dem neuen IE9 > GPU-Beschleunigung deaktiviert und schon gings wieder ruckelfrei.


 
Gleiches gilt für FF4, da sind mir sogar Projekte abgestürzt.


----------



## Forseti (13. April 2011)

FF4 verwende ich schon seit einer frühen Beta, also denke ich nicht das es daran liegt.
Ich habe es gerade getestet. Abschalten der GPU Beschleunigung in Firefox bringt keine merkliche Verbesserung


----------



## Knutowskie (18. April 2011)

Bei mir hat der FF total geruckelt... Ich hab dann irgendwo gelesen, dass die Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzen. Wozu? Also aus damit und alles läuft wieder supi.

@Forseti: Installier doch mal dein OS neu (wahrscheinlich Windows oder?) Bei Windoof kann sowas immer mal notwendig werden. Oder du nutzt halt TuneUp Utilities, das hat bei mir den positiven Effekt, dass ich nicht aller halben Jahr neu installieren muss. (kostenlos und auch okay: CCleaner)

lg Knutowskie


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Bei Windoof kann sowas immer mal notwendig werden. Oder du nutzt halt TuneUp Utilities, das hat bei mir den positiven Effekt, dass ich nicht aller halben Jahr neu installieren muss. (kostenlos und auch okay: CCleaner)
> 
> lg Knutowskie


 
Kleine Anmerkung am Rande
Mein Prozedere ist so:

OS (bevorzugt WIN7-HP) installen und updaten bis aktuell
(Natürlich) Auch sonst alle *nötigen* Treiber/Software installieren

Danach Image ziehen (z.B. Norton Ghost) und sicher abspeichern
Wenn nun eine Re-Installation nötig ist (und das wird sie früher oder später - da hat Knutowskie recht) braucht man nur noch die Sicherung zu restoren und ist schnell wieder am (damaligen) Startpunkt


----------



## shorty71 (18. April 2011)

Von Tune-Up würde ich die Finger lassen. Das Programm greift "sehr" tief in die Sys Registrie ein und verpfuscht sehr schnell das Sys.
Deutlich besser ist da CCleaner, da kann man net so viel verpfuschen.


----------



## Forseti (18. April 2011)

Ich werde sowieso auf einen leistungsstärkeren Rechner umsteigen sobald die Reklamation bei Mindfactory abgeschlossen ist. Da lohnt es sich nicht noch viel neuzuinstallieren für die paar ppd


----------



## Knutowskie (18. April 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass CCleaner schon 4 mal ein Betriebssystem unbrauchbar gemacht hat und TuneUp2011 noch garnich. 
sinnvoll ist es natürlich, wenn man beide Strategien parallel fährt.

also Backup (passiert bei mir nach neuinstallation und alle 2 wochen) und TuneUp/CCleaner. Bei mir TuneUp, das räumt nach meinem 14d-backup immer ordentlich auf. Falls was schief geht, einfach das Image vom Tag vorher zurückspielen. Is aber noch nie notwendig geworden.

Außerdem bietet TuneUp sinnvolle Features: Es erinnert dich, wenn du z.B. ein Programm ewig nich genutzt hast, dass du es doch eigentlich entfernen könntest. Festplattendefragmentierung... ich hör jetzt auf, is ne riesen Palette die man da geboten bekommt.

Am Ende isses ein Glaubenskrieg, welches Programm man nutzt um windows am Leben zu halten.

Geht auch n bissl ins OT das ganze... Sorry!


----------



## shorty71 (19. April 2011)

Im Prinzip braucht man garkeine Programme um Windows am Leben zu erhalten. Etwas mit der Materie auseinander setzen und gut ist.
Windows hat alles "Überlebens" wichtige an Board.


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

Sonen Registrypfusch hab ich seit fast 8 Jahren nichtmehr aufm Rechner .


----------



## shorty71 (19. April 2011)

Richtig so! Am besten nicht installieren.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. April 2011)

mir hilfts. was ich mir dadurch an zeit erspare und was an Leistung und Speicherplatz freigesetzt wird... Ganz ehrlich: Ich gucke nicht regelmäßig in meine Sys-steuerung nach veralteten Programmen und überlege, wann ich die zuletzt benutzt haben könnte... das Disk-tool zeigt mir an, welche Dateien am meisten Platz fressen: sinnvoll wenn man schnell viel Platz braucht... okay, das Defrag hat Windows mittlerweile gelernt. Aber warum manuell machen, wenns automatisch super geht?

Letztens erst wieder nen Läppi bekommen zum "reparieren". Der war urst lahm. Einmal tuneUp drüber und schon rennt der wie am ersten Tag...

BTT: Was macht das neue Beta-Release des 7er Client? Linux mittlerweile GPU fähig? Für mein Sys sinnvoll? Weiß wer was?


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2011)

also @tuneup/ccleaner sys

die zeiten wo die programme iwas zerschoßen haben sind iwie schon ein stück länger her, man sollte auch nur die sachen einstellen die man kennt und weiß was sie tun und die default ist best. nicht "lebensgefährlich fürs sys"
 was dasd mit dem cleanen der dateileichen angeht dafür ist das echt praktisch aber seit dem ich ne 1,5tb platte habe ist mir das auch herzlich egal und defrag pfff ka mir ist es egal ob meine 100mb/s hdd nur noch mit 50mb/s läuft 
dadurch dass ich eh 8gb im sys habe und der rechner 24/7 läuft sind alle progs die ich use eh im ram prefetched

aber fürt ältere sys ist das durchaus cool

btt: der linux gpu client ist iwie sch**l habe ich gehört wie ncith vorhanden, das geht wohl nur über wine und da kostet es massiv cpu-leistung weil ja windoff emuliert wird...

also eher nicht sinnvoll auf einem beliebigen sys


----------



## Knutowskie (20. April 2011)

naja da müssmer mal sehen. wenn du CPU only falten willst, dann würd ich das Linux nehmen. Wenn du aber planst eine oder 2 GPUs mit ins Spiel zu bringen, dann würde ich den Haken schlagen und windows drauf machen. Dort dann eine VM mit Linux oder direkt den SMP2 drauf. Und die GPUs freuen sich ihres Lebens unter Win(7)...


----------



## s|n|s (20. April 2011)

Seitdem Windows mir gemeldet hat, dass der Nvidia 270.xx abgestürzt ist und neugestartet wurde, findet mein V7 Client Control seinen Client nicht mehr. Da steht nur "Connecting" Dann "Offline" und das in der Endlos-Schleife. . .


----------



## Knutowskie (21. April 2011)

älteren Treiber drauf machen?


----------



## brauni_wrn (26. April 2011)

Weis jemand ob man nur den GPU-Slot pausieren kann und das der SMP-Slot weiterläuft? Wenn man auf Pause klickt werden beide Slots pausiert.


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. April 2011)

Du musst einfach nur statt oben zu klicken auf den entsprechenden Slot bei Folding Slots gehen und rechts klicken, dann kannst du auch für die Clients einzeln wählen, was du machen willst.


----------



## brauni_wrn (26. April 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur statt oben zu klicken auf den entsprechenden Slot bei Folding Slots gehen und rechts klicken, dann kannst du auch für die Clients einzeln wählen, was du machen willst.



Danke! Funktioniert


----------



## s|n|s (26. April 2011)

Ich bin vom V7 begeistert. Einfach Installieren, dann mit ungefähr 3 Klicks einstellen und den Client ein- und ausschalten, wie man möchte. Fertig. 

So kann man Neulinge gewinnen!


----------



## acer86 (27. April 2011)

auch wen der V7 noch nicht so zufriedenstellend läuft das ich ihn auf mein Faltserver installieren würde aber ist schon Wahnsinn was meine Notebook HD5850 an PPD erreichen kan mit den neuen V7 

mit den alten ATI client waren es 1560PPD jetzt sind es 4106PPD und noch leicht steigend


----------



## Lorin (28. April 2011)

Seit dem V7 clienten stürzt leider meine GTX275 beim falten ständig ab. Das GPU falten habe ich jetzt erstmal auf dieser Karte eingestellt und suche bei gelegenheit nach einer Lösung. hmmmm bei caseking gibts ne Palit 450GTS für 79€.... das scheint mir ein recht gutes angebot zu sein


----------



## s|n|s (28. April 2011)

Vielleicht wieder auf den alten Client wechseln?


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die CPU last zu minimieren beim V7 client wen man mit einer ATI Karte faltet? hab da immer so 20% cpu last wen die 5850 am falten ist.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

So wie ich es bisher gelesen habe, wird das erst, wenn größere Proteine zum Falten da sind. Bis dahin kannst du doch einfach beim SMP-Client die Anzahl der Kerne um eins reduzieren, um den Punkteverlust dort zu minimieren.


----------



## Tanktom (3. Mai 2011)

Ich weis nicht wie es mit ner Intel CPU ist, aber bei meinem 965 BE sinkt die PPD um fast 35%, wenn ich einen Kern für die Karte reserviere. Ich werd die Karte erstmal nicht mehr so oft rechnen lassen. Zu wenig Punkte, bei zu viel Watt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie es mit ner Intel CPU ist, aber bei meinem 965 BE sinkt die PPD um fast 35%, wenn ich einen Kern für die Karte reserviere. Ich werd die Karte erstmal nicht mehr so oft rechnen lassen. Zu wenig Punkte, bei zu viel Watt.
> 
> Gruß Tom


Ja bei 555@955 sind es auch ca. 35%. Allerdings stimmt das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis in etwa. Für geschätzte 80 Watt mehr gibt es auch etwa 4k PPD mehr.
Allerdings habe ich ihn, wegen der Bonuspunkte, vorher nur eine SMP-WU am Tag falten lassen und jetzt schafft er in der Zeit, wo er läuft, 2 GPU-WU und bringt so etwa 800 Punkte mehr am Tag .


----------



## Vampire2030 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage, wenn es hier nicht reinpasst, dann sorry. Ich benutze grad den 7.1.24er Clienten. Ich lasse grad eine GPU und einen CPU Core falten. Das Problem ist, wenn er einen neue CPU Core runterläd und lasse ihn laufen, dauert 1% ca. 3,5min, wenn ich aber den PC zwischendurch mal ausmache und lasse ihn später wieder weiterfalten dann braucht der CPU Core immer länger für 1%. Das geht soweit das ein Prozent ca. 11min dauert. Weiß einer zufällig woran das liegen könnte? Den GPU Core lass ich dabei aber weiterfalten und brauch immer 3min. Finde das langsam etwas nervig, da der CPU Core nur 69pkt bringt.

Mfg
Stephan


----------



## Tanktom (3. Mai 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ja bei 555@955 sind es auch ca. 35%. Allerdings stimmt das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis in etwa. Für geschätzte 80 Watt mehr gibt es auch etwa 4k PPD mehr.
> Allerdings habe ich ihn, wegen der Bonuspunkte, vorher nur eine SMP-WU am Tag falten lassen und jetzt schafft er in der Zeit, wo er läuft, 2 GPU-WU und bringt so etwa 800 Punkte mehr am Tag .


 
Bei mir sieht das so aus: Wenn ich meine CPU eine SMP mit 4 Kernen falten lasse, macht die in Ca. 9std. zwischen 2800 - 3400 Pkte. Bei meiner 5870 sind das dann 2 WU's mit ca. 3600 Pkte. Ebenfalls bei einem Arbeitaufwand von ca. 9Std und auch nur mit dem V7 Client und dem X16 Core. Stelle ich aber einen Kern der CPU für den Gpu Clienten zur verfügung, hab ich zwar mehr Pkte, aber bei einem wesendlich höheren Verbrauch. Rentiert sich für mich nicht. Vorallem weil ich dann den Rechner in ruhe lassen muss und nix anderes damit anfangen kann. 
Mit einer Nvidia Karte würde sich das wohl eher lohnen, weil der Client keinen eigenen Kern braucht. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

Tanktom schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das so aus: Wenn ich meine CPU eine SMP mit 4 Kernen falten lasse, macht die in Ca. 9std. zwischen 2800 - 3400 Pkte. Bei meiner 5870 sind das dann 2 WU's mit ca. 3600 Pkte. Ebenfalls bei einem Arbeitaufwand von ca. 9Std und auch nur mit dem V7 Client und dem X16 Core. Stelle ich aber einen Kern der CPU für den Gpu Clienten zur verfügung, hab ich zwar mehr Pkte, aber bei einem wesendlich höheren Verbrauch. Rentiert sich für mich nicht. Vorallem weil ich dann den Rechner in ruhe lassen muss und nix anderes damit anfangen kann.
> Mit einer Nvidia Karte würde sich das wohl eher lohnen, weil der Client keinen eigenen Kern braucht. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
> 
> Gruß Tom



wobei es sich bei dir wahrscheinlich mehr lohnen würde nur über den CPU zu falten auch wen es etwas weniger PPD bringt aber der Stromverbrauch also PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist einfach dan besser. würde mal sagen dein cpu so um die 100Watt die 5870 wird sicher 200-240watt brauchen beim falten.

und ja bei Nvidia ist die CPU last sehr gering bis nicht vorhanden, bei mein Faltserver mit einer GTX460 und einer GTS450 sind es gerade mal 3% cpu last wen beide Karten falten.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wobei es sich bei dir wahrscheinlich mehr lohnen würde nur über den CPU zu falten auch wen es etwas weniger PPD bringt aber der Stromverbrauch also PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist einfach dan besser. würde mal sagen dein cpu so um die 100Watt die 5870 wird sicher 200-240watt brauchen beim falten.


Ich denke mal du schätzt etwas zu hoch. Laut dem Test braucht die 5870 bei Furmark nur 186W und der Verbrauch beim Falten sollte noch etwas geringer sein, weil die Karte nicht 100% ausgelastet wird. Wäre schön wenn es mal nachgemessen werden könnte, aber ich schätze mal sie dürfte dann vllt. 160W bzw. 140W mehr als im idle brauchen für ihre 8k PPD.


----------



## Forseti (3. Mai 2011)

Aber da es für den guten Zweck ist sollte man GPU folding ebenfalls machen. Bei mir faltet die CPU gerade Units zum Studieren eines Antibiotikas, während die GPU Alzheimerforschung "betreibt"


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

Würde mich auch für den V7 interessieren, da damit ja GPU und CPU rechnen.
Habe den SMP bei mir irgendwie nie neben dem GPU3 zu laufen bekommen. Hat zwar WUs geladen aber nie gerechnet...
Meine aktuelle WU wäre in 30Min fertig (GPU3 Core15 Systray 6.41r2).
Brauch ich dann den neuen V7 nur drüberinstallieren ? (Win7  x86)


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Nein drüber installieren ist nicht. Beim Consolenclient kannst du ihn aber ganz normal nebenher installienen. Keine Ahnung wie es beim Systray-Client aussieht. Aber probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Stoppe den Client, wenn er fertig ist und installiere mal den neuen Client. Wenn du fragen hast, dann frag einfach hier.

Ansonsten probiere mal den Consolen-Client für den SMP, vllt. gab es Probleme weil du 2 Systrayclients hattest (meine Vermutung, falls es wirklich so war).


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

Der SMP war der Consolenclient, und Systray GPU läuft nur einer.
Aber ich werde den V6 die fertige zurückschicken lassen, noch 7 Minuten...
Breche dann gleich ab wenn er ne neue anfängt,
deinstalliere ihn und mach dann den neuen V7 drauf.

EDIT:
Also GPU und SMP rechnen. 
Allerdings 836PPD auf der CPU kanns jetzt aber nicht wirklich sein?
Projekt 7145 bräuchte über 16 Stunden. es laufen aber alle 4Kerne auf 100%.
Hab den SMP-Client ganz normal dazugefügt, aber nichts extra konfiguriert.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Hast du schon einen Passkey? Wenn nicht solltest du dir einen holen, denn ab der 10. in der Deadline erfolgreich gefalteten WU bekommst du dann Bonuspunkte. Die 836 PPD sind allerdings ohne diese Bonuspunkte gerechnet, denn das beherrscht der neue Client noch nicht. Ansonsten kann es schon hinkommen der Athlon XII 640 ist ja nun mal nicht der beste Prozessor. Was produziert denn eventuell noch im Hintergrund Last, denn der SMP reagiert empfindlich auf Hintergrundlast?


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

Natürlich ist der Prozessor nicht der schnellste, aber lt. dieser Liste sollte er knapp 4kppd machen.
Estimated PPD with SMP2 Client

Außer Kaspersky2011, Thunderbird3 und Firefox4 ist zZt eigentlich nichts offen
Einen Passkey hab ich schon seit Dez. letzten Jahres.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
16:41:46:Added folding slot 
16:41:46:Saving configuration to config.xml
16:41:46:<config>
16:41:46:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:41:46:  <gpu v='true'/>
16:41:46:
16:41:46:  <!-- Network -->
16:41:46:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
16:41:46:
16:41:46:  <!-- User Information -->
16:41:46:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:41:46:  <team v='70335'/>
16:41:46:  <user v='gustlegga'/>
16:41:46:
16:41:46:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:41:46:  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
16:41:46:  <slot id='1' type='SMP'/>
16:41:46:</config>
16:41:47:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
16:41:49:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:41:49:Assigned to work server 128.143.199.96
16:41:49:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY smp:4 from 128.143.199.96
16:41:49:Connecting to 128.143.199.96:8080
16:41:53:Slot 01: Downloading 1.69MiB
16:41:53:Slot 01: Download complete
16:41:53:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD project:7145 run:0 clone:27  gen:90 core:0xa3 unit:0x00000064fbcb017c4d77874a3ca2de1c
16:41:53:Downloading core from http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/Core_a3.fah
16:41:53:Connecting to www.stanford.edu:80
16:41:57:WARNING: FahCore type in core package seems to be in wrong byte order.
16:41:57:FahCore a3: Downloading 2.89MiB
16:42:03:FahCore a3: 41.93%
16:42:09:FahCore a3: 70.47%
16:42:12:Unit 00:Completed   1000000 out of 50000000 steps (2%).
16:42:15:FahCore a3: 99.42%
16:42:15:FahCore a3: Download complete
16:42:15:Valid core signature
16:42:15:Unpacked 9.59MiB to cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe
16:42:16:Starting Unit 01
16:42:16:Running core:  C:/Users/gustlegga/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe  -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 4420 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 4
16:42:18:Started core on PID 4328
16:42:18:FahCore 0xa3 started
16:42:19:Unit 01:
16:42:19:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
16:42:19:Unit 01:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
16:42:19:Unit 01:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
16:42:19:Unit 01:
16:42:19:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
16:42:19:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
16:42:19:Unit 01:- Created dyn
16:42:19:Unit 01:- Files status OK
16:42:19:Unit 01:- Expanded 1772350 -> 1967896 (decompressed 111.0 percent)
16:42:19:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray:  compressed_data_size=1772350 data_size=1967896,  decompressed_data_size=1967896 diff=0
16:42:19:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
16:42:19:Unit 01:
16:42:19:Unit 01:Project: 7145 (Run 0, Clone 27, Gen 90)
16:42:19:Unit 01:
16:42:19:Unit 01:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:42:19:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
16:42:25:Unit 01:Mapping NT from 4 to 4 
16:42:25:Unit 01:Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
16:44:02:Unit 00:Completed   1500000 out of 50000000 steps (3%).
```


----------



## Forseti (3. Mai 2011)

Kann schon hinkommen, mein 2600k@4,5GHz gibt auch nur um die 6000ppd ohne Bonus


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben der 7er Client zeigt nur die Basispunkte an und nicht mit Bonuspunkten. Ich habe mal 16 Stunden für deine WU angenommen und dort die Punkte berechnen lassen. Als Ergebnis habe ich knapp über 4100 PPD bekommen.

Gut das du schon einen Passkey hast, aber hast du auch je SMP-WU damit rechnen lassen? Wenn nicht musst du noch die 10 SMP-WUs rechnen, wenn doch dann solltest du ca. 2600 Punkte bekommen, falls du die WU am Stück fertig rechnen lässt.


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

Naja, aber 830....
Bei der PS3 war ichs ja gewohnt das es nur 251 gibt nach 6-7 Stunde.
Die faltet aber nicht mehr, da war mir der Stromverbrauch und der Lärm dann doch zuviel.
Zumal man ja nicht wie am PC noch nebenher was machen konnte, und sei es nur einen Film schauen

EDIT: @kubi
Das kann durchaus sein, mit den 10WUs, da ich den KonsolenSMP ja nie vernünftig zum laufen bekommen habe.
Naja, mal sehen wenn die in ein paar Tagen fertig sind.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Nochmal der 7er Client zeigt nur den Basiswert an. So zeigt er 8xx PPD an, erhalten solltest du allerdings 4k PPD. (Passkey vorausgesetzt)


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

wie kubi-1988 schon schreibt zeigt der V7 keine Bonus punkte an sondern nur die basis Leistung, leider lässt sich der neue client nicht mit HFM.net oder Fahmon auslesen was ein weiterer Nachteil ist und etwas weniger PPD macht er auch beim smp falten im Vergleich mit den alten V6 client


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt auch mal beim Calculator geschaut, mit der TPF von 10:24 die mir angezeigt wird, da sinds dann um die 3400.
Das ist dann schon was anderes....
Was muss ich in der Konfiguration noch eingeben, damit mir nächstesmal der Core16 Beta runtergeladen wird,
oder ist das nur interessant für die Radeons wegen OpenCL.

Und Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten. 
Mal sehen ob ichs jetzt mit SMP und GPU dieses Jahr noch schaffe die Million zu knacken 
Bei mir läuft der PC ja nicht 24/7 durch. Muss meinen Strom selber bezahlen...gg


----------



## acer86 (3. Mai 2011)

der core 16 ist ein ATI only core den gibt es nur für die Karten, wen du mit den V7 mit einer Nvidia faltest bekommst du auch etwas weniger PPD


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Mai 2011)

Der Core16 wird nur für AMDs am der HD5xxx Serie benötigt. Soweit ich es bis jetzt gelesen habe, wäre die Verwendung von OpnCL bei Nvidia eine Verschlechterung im Gegensatz zu CUDA.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Zeigt der Viewer immer nur dieses Demo-Protein an?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Zeigt der Viewer immer nur dieses Demo-Protein an?



Keine Ahnung... weil keiner von uns den Clienten mit dem Viewer benutzt 
Warum sollten wir auch - der kostet nur Leistung


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Kann man in der v7 auch irgendwie einstellen, dass er mal Zwischenspeichern soll? Als ich ihn nach 30min beendete und wieder neustartete fing er wieder bei 0 an. 
Und wie kann ich dem v7 sagen, dass er CPU und GPU benutzen soll? Man wählt doch beim Installieren schon aus, ob man SMP oder GPU möchte. 2mal installieren geht aber nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

@ Climuff - ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber...

.. hast du diesem Thread gelesen - mit all den Anleitungen??

Irgendwie scheint mir alles maximal klar zu sein - aber ich bin ev. einfach etwas "betriebsblind"


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich habe die englischen Anleitungen nicht durchgelesen, werde ich jetzt mal machen


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt diesen Thread und die englische Anleitung durchgelesen. Wie man GPU und CPU gleichzeitig zum laufen bekommt habe ich verstanden.
Wie man der v7 sagt, dass sie Zwischenspeichern soll weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, und ich frage mich auch, warum mein AMD 1090T so "langsam" ist. 

17 Stunden für eine WU welche mir nicht mal 500 Punkte gibt? 

Und was heisst die rechte Spalte (PRCG)?

Mit dem v6 SMP COnsolenclient kam ich besser klar, obwohl der in der Console lief


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2011)

*P*roject *R*un *C*lone *G*en

Hab ich dort: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...t-bei-den-weltklasse-teams-4.html#post2951927 schonmal erklärt .
Und der v7 rechnet ohne Bonuspunkte. Die kannst du selber anhand der Frametime berechnen ( Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator ).


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie mehr als 10 WUs und somit auch keine Bonuspunkte. 

der consolen-smp Client hat mir für 2 Stunden falten (ganz kleine WU) ja schon 400 Punkte gegeben... 
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der v7 mir weniger geben will, viel weniger.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie mehr als 10 WUs und somit auch keine Bonuspunkte.



Na dann wart's ab - dir wird der Kiefer runterklappen 



Climuff schrieb:


> der consolen-smp Client hat mir für 2 Stunden falten (ganz kleine WU) ja schon 400 Punkte gegeben...
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der v7 mir weniger geben will, viel weniger.



Ist eben schon sehr unterschiedlich - was man bekommt
Aber der v7 (den ich übrigens nicht einsetze; aber das hat andere Gründe) ist da nicht "knauseriger" als der V6er


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Sind alle Kerne Ausgelastet?

ist nähmlich eine Singel core Wu bzw Uni core

Schalt erst mal oben rechts im client fenster auf Expert Ansicht um und geh dan auf Configure dan auf den Reiter SLOTS, da löschst du den Vorhanden raus und gehts dan auf ADD in den Fester was dan erscheint Wählst du SMP CPU´s aus dan auf OK und dan noch mal auf SAVE.

jetzt hast du den SMP Client eingerichtet

Und wie nfsgame schon geschrieben hat, der V7 berechnet keine Bonus Punkte, er zeigt immer nur Basis Punkte an, den Bonus musste dir mit NFS´s Rechner selber ausrechnen.
der client ist halt noch BETA


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Bei der installation habe ich SMP ausgewählt. Mein Prozessor wird zu 100% ausgelastet (vom Prozess "FahCore_a4.exe"). Im Slots Menü steht "ID: 0 Type: smp"

Aber wenn das eine Single Core WU ist, warum ist dann mein Prozessor ausgelastet?


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2011)

Laut den Folding@home Bonus Point Calculator Rechner ist es eine Uni-Core Wu

wen er allerdings voll ausgelastet wird muss es ja eine SMP Wu sein.

hast du ein Passkey eingetragen?
damit du ab der 10ten WU Bonus Punkte bekommst


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Passkey habe ich seid ich F@H benutze.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Sind jetzt auch nur noch 7h, Zeit verging anscheinend ziemlich schnell. TPF liegt jetzt auch bei 5min

Wie kann ich denn jetzt einstellen, wie oft er zwischenspeichern soll? Ich habe Angst, dass alles weg ist wenn ich das Programm jetzt ausmache


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst, dass alles weg ist wenn ich das Programm jetzt ausmache



Ich hoffe mal dass nicht ...
Ganz generell ist es aber so, dass du (vor allem wenn du dann mit BONUS faltest) kräftig Punkte verlierst wenn du ausmachst
Wenn du also längere "Pausen" einlegst werden dich die erfalteten (SMP-)Punkte nicht grad häppy machen


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Ich falte nachts nicht und auch am Tag nicht durchgehend.

Bei der v7 kann man ja mehrere Wus gleichzeitig falten, z.B. GPU und CPU, aber wie kann ich machen dass ich z.B. nur die GPU stoppe, aber die CPU weitermacht? Wenn ich auf Pause drücke, werden alle pausiert und wenn ich auf play drücke, werden alle wieder aufgenommen.

Ich habe übrigens im Menü die Funktion "Checkpoint Frequenzy" gefunden


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich falte nachts nicht und auch am Tag nicht durchgehend.
> 
> Bei der v7 kann man ja mehrere Wus gleichzeitig falten, z.B. GPU und CPU, aber wie kann ich machen dass ich z.B. nur die GPU stoppe, aber die CPU weitermacht? Wenn ich auf Pause drücke, werden alle pausiert und wenn ich auf play drücke, werden alle wieder aufgenommen.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens im Menü die Funktion "Checkpoint Frequenzy" gefunden


Du musst die Ansicht mindestens auf Advanced stellen und kannst dann mit der rechten Maustaste bei Folding Slots die Aktionen wählen.
Wenn du mit der GPU nicht die ganze Zeit faltest kannst du auch einstellen, dass der Slot nicht automatisch losfaltet, sobald du das Programm startest.
Dazu musst du Configure/Slots und dann beim jeweiligen Slot unter Extra Slot Options pause-on-start= true setzen.

Edit: Die Checkpoint Frequenzy scheint allerdings nur für die CPU zu gelten, denn der GPU-Client speichert nur jedes % ab.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank! Funktioniert perfekt 

FÜr den Bonus, muss ich da 10 SMP WUs gefaltet haben oder reichen auch 10 normale?


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. Mai 2011)

So wie es dort steht, müssen es 10 CPU WUs sein.
Hast du mal den GPU-Client probiert? Wie viele PPD macht die 5450 denn und wie ist die CPU-Last?


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

GPU mit meiner 5450 dauert Jahre. Ca. 0,5h für 1%. CPU Last ist dabei noch bei 20%. Nicht rentabel.

Aber ich lasse gerade seperat 6mal den uniprozessor laufen


----------



## caine2011 (10. Mai 2011)

das mit dem uni ist auch unrentabel...nur smp lohnt da bei dem sys


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Ich benötige aber erstmal 10 fertige WUs für den Bonus 
Wenn ich die 10 mit dem uni bekommen kann, habe ich die 10 im Nu zusammen, da ich ja 6 unis gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2011)

Für Bonus zählen nur SMP-Units.


----------



## kubi-1988 (10. Mai 2011)

So wie ich es im Folding@Home Forum gelesen habe, gibt es auch Uniprozessor-WUs mit Bonus.  (Folding Forum • View topic - Project 10436 on FAH, 10437 on FAH.) Du kannst es ja mit deinem 6 Kerner ausprobieren. Die 10 WUs solltest du in 2 Tagen geschafft haben.


----------



## Schmicki (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist korrekt. Projekt 10436/10437 sind Single-WUs mit Bonus. Diese WUs sollten auch reichen, um den WU-Zähler zu erhöhen, sicher ist das aber nicht! Zudem kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen, welche WU man bekommt.  Daher ist SMP-WUs falten wohl die schnellere und sichere Lösung!


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade 6 mal 688x Projekte. Die bringen mir nach 10 Stück also keinen Bonus??


----------



## Schmicki (10. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 6 mal 688x Projekte. Die bringen mir nach 10 Stück also keinen Bonus??



Nein, leider nicht. Die 688x sind stinknormale Single-WUs. Die haben keinen Bonus. Auf der Projektseite von Stanford kann man unter der Spalte "Kfactor" sehen, welche WUs Bonuspunkte bringen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Mai 2011)

Muss ich um die 10 WU's zusammenzukriegen, die zum preferred senden oder zur absolouten deadline?


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal den Wikipedia Artikel von Folding@Home in der Rubrik "GPU" um die Neuerungen des v7 Clienten ergänzt 

Eigentlich ist der ganze Wikipedia Artikel von Folding@Home ziemlich spärlich, wie wärs wenn einer von euch der ein wenig mehr Ahnung als ich davon hat, den mal ein wenig aufpäppelt? Ich denke, viele gucken, bevor sie mit dem falten anfangen bei Wikipedia, um zu erfahren, was das eigentlich ist.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2011)

Nachm Umzug setz ich mich vielleicht mal ran.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Mai 2011)

Gibt es bei der v7 eine Möglichkeit die max. GPU Auslastung einzustellen?
Beim TrayClient war das ja noch recht simpel...


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Mai 2011)

Du kannst mal die Sachen aus dem Thread  Limit GPU usage probieren. Vllt. bringt das den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Mai 2011)

Hm, hat nicht geholfen, trotzdem danke

Andere Frage:
Ich kann ja bei "max-packet-size" zwischen small, normal & big wählen

Wenn ich die auf "big" setze, bekomme ich dann auch bigadv WU´s oder einfach normale SMP WU´s die etwas größer sind und mehr Punkte bringen?
Steig da noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn du es auf Big setzt bekommst du keine bigadv WUs. Dazu müsstest du client-type=bigadv setzen. Auf der Seite ClientDifferencesV6ToV7 findest du eine Auflistung der Befehle des alten Clients und wie sie im neuen heißen.


----------



## Schmidde (15. Mai 2011)

Ja das mit dem client type kenn ich, aber was ändert sich dann wenn ich den Wert von zb small auf big setze?

Hab die Befehle von hier
Folding Forum • View topic - Adding "flags" in V7 (Pictorial Guide)


----------



## caine2011 (15. Mai 2011)

ich werde mcih für den nächsten newsletter mal ransetzen und eine übersicht machen was dei befehle bringen, ist aber recht aufwendig


----------



## kubi-1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem client type kenn ich, aber was ändert sich dann wenn ich den Wert von zb small auf big setze?





> max-packet-size    small     Will configure your Slot to get small WUs (~5MB)
> max-packet-size    normal    Will configure your Slot to get normal WUs (~10MB)
> max-packet-size    big       Will configure your Slot to get big WUs (~500MB)


Mit den Werten ist dann allerdings nicht der RAM-Verbrauch oder die Downloadgröße gemeint, sondern die Größe der Ergebnisse beim Upload. Ich habe zur Zeit auf small stehen und habe beim SMP immer ~ 3,3 MB große Ergebnisse zum Upload.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich hatte es beim 6er Client glaube ich mal auf big stehen und habe eine 6701er oder 6702er WU bekommen, da waren es dann schon dann schon ~42 MB zum Upload.


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Juni 2011)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Zitat :bei dem v7 musst du aber ncoh einstellen dass er beta units mit core16 holt​Danke für die Hilfe, aber wo macht man das und wie? Falte derzeit mir einer HD5870 OC sowie einer HD6970  Könnte ja noch die beiden Q9400+Q9450 dazunehmen aber denke das lohnt nicht... was ist den eigentlich dieser Uniprozessor? THX



Sollen die Rechner 24/7 laufen und das ausschließlich für Folding@Home? Oder sollen sie nur zeitweise und/oder noch etwas nebenher gemacht werden, z.B. Surfen?
Bei 24/7 sollten die Deadlines garantiert einzuhalten sein, auch mit dem SMP-Client auf 3 Kernen.

Läuft der GPU-Client mittlerweile im 7er Client mit dem neuen FahCore 16? Sonst musst du bei den Extra Slot Optionen noch Name: client-type und bei Value: advanced einstellen.


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo, also da ich auf Montage bin laufen die Rechner immer wenn ich zu hause bin, also derzeit vom Freitag bis Sonntag durch.(Sind 2 Rechner jeweils mit einer HD6870 und einmal HD5870) kann das ja mit dem Falten so regeln das immer das Projekt bis Montag früh fertig ist. In der Woche läuft nur der Client auf meinem Laptop. (Nicht gleich sagen es lohnt nicht, da kommen 2100 PDD  Auf allen 3geräten läuft inzwischen der 7er klient, vielleicht finde ich auch noch eine option für ne mobile 8800GS sowie X7900CPU... 213PDD sind nicht so toll... den passkey hab ich auf allen 3 systemen eingefügt

Status derzeit: HD5870, FahCore0x16  läuft mit 8900PDD ; HD6970 FahCore 0x16 mit 8600 und 8800GS mobile FahCore 0x11 mit 2100PDD ... 
Uniprozessor läuft auf jedem System einmal wegen Systemauslastung und Lautstärke... Hoffe das sind genug Infos... wollte ja gerne meine GTX580 mit SLi angeben aber der Bulldozer verschiebt das ganze... karten sind schon mit Wasserkühler montiert und liegen im Schrank...


----------



## kubi-1988 (3. Juni 2011)

Also in der Zeit von Freitag bis Sonntag müsstest du mit 3 Kernen min. eine SMP-WU fertig bekommen. Du kannst ja mal auf einem Rechner einen SMP Slot mit 3 Kernen hinzufügen, um zu testen, wie lange es dauert. Dabei wird es allerdings lauter, keine Ahnung, ob dich das dann zu sehr stört.

Dabei müsstest du bei Extra Slot Options client-type=advanced, extra-core-args=-forceasm und next-unit-percentage=100 setzen. Das 3. ist wichtig, weil der neue Client schon bei 99% Prozent eine neue WU holt. Zusätzlich würde ich noch max-packet-size=small setzen, weil du dann nur kleine WUs bekommst. Die bringen zwar weniger Punkte pro WU aber du schaffst es wahrscheinlich besser die komplette Zeit auszunutzen.
Außerdem setzt du entweder noch max-units= Anzahl der WUs, welche du in der Zeit schaffst oder du stellst bei der letzten WU auf Finish um.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Juni 2011)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Hallo, also da ich auf Montage bin laufen die Rechner immer wenn ich zu hause bin, also derzeit vom Freitag bis Sonntag durch.(Sind 2 Rechner jeweils mit einer HD6870 und einmal HD5870) kann das ja mit dem Falten so regeln das immer das Projekt bis Montag früh fertig ist. In der Woche läuft nur der Client auf meinem Laptop. (Nicht gleich sagen es lohnt nicht, da kommen 2100 PDD  Auf allen 3geräten läuft inzwischen der 7er klient, vielleicht finde ich auch noch eine option für ne mobile 8800GS sowie X7900CPU... 213PDD sind nicht so toll... den passkey hab ich auf allen 3 systemen eingefügt
> 
> Status derzeit: HD5870, FahCore0x16  läuft mit 8900PDD ; HD6970 FahCore 0x16 mit 8600 und 8800GS mobile FahCore 0x11 mit 2100PDD ...
> Uniprozessor läuft auf jedem System einmal wegen Systemauslastung und Lautstärke... Hoffe das sind genug Infos... wollte ja gerne meine GTX580 mit SLi angeben aber der Bulldozer verschiebt das ganze... karten sind schon mit Wasserkühler montiert und liegen im Schrank...


 
kannst ja deine Werte hier: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich und hier: Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich eintragen. Single WU's hat bis jetzt noch keiner eingetragen...


----------



## knightmare80 (4. Juni 2011)

Muss ich was beachten wenn ich v7 mit einer GTX580 laufen lasse? Kommt nur ein Phenom7750 dazu aber ich will mal sehen was die Faltet  das 0x16 mache ich auf jeden fall  Danke für jeden Tip oder jede Info


----------



## kubi-1988 (4. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich musst du bei der GTX580 nichts weiter beachten. Außerdem kannst du auch ohne Probleme oder Nachteile dem GPU3-Client verwenden.


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute, euch schöne Pfingsten... da ich inzwischen die Top100 ansteuern möchte... Habe ich eine neue Frage  

1. Meine Femi alias GF110 alias GTX580 macht immer nur 600P... ist das normal? Hier mal ein Screenshot, hab nur 08:17:03:Final credit estimate, 611.00 points <---- lol...

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Bitte sag mit mal einer ob das Normal ist... und warum ich so eine lange Warteschlange habe... was ist das?

2. Nächste Frage: 
Kann es sein das eine HD6950 freigeschaltet zur HD6970 nur 8k macht und eine leicht übertaktete HD5870 8,8k ?? Voll blöd...

3. Ist es nicht möglich auf ein Mainboard 2VGA´s zu packen? Ich wollte zu meiner GTX 580 noch eine HD4870 1GB packen da diese nur rumliegt und das NT noch Reserven hat...

Zum Abschluss geht es mir im moment nicht ums Strom-geld sparen sondern Punkte zu machen um die Zeit bis zum Bulli zu überbrücken... leider kann ich daher keine HW kaufen sondern Spare für nen
Dual-Server Board mit 2Bulldozer (im Herbst) sowie einen normalen Rechner mit nem Bulldozer für diesen Sommer....

So far, fröhliches Falten...

PS.weiß das meine Punkteausbeute nicht die beste ist, aber ich geb mein bestes...


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. Juni 2011)

zu 1. Ja das ist normal, die GPU rechnet immer nur kleinere WUs. Dafür schaffst du allerdings viele davon am Tag. Du siehst ja bei Estimated PPD, dass du fast 16k PPD mit der GPU machst. Die SMP-WUs bringen auch meist auch ohne Bonus nicht viel mehr Punkte. Mit Bonus ist es mehr. Allerdings gibt es so etwas noch nicht bei den GPUs.

zu 2. Ja das ist normal, weil die WUs bis jetzt die GPUs noch nicht voll ausnutzen. Ich schaffe mit meiner 5770 übertaktet auf 971 MHz ca. 6,7k PPD, obwohl sie nur die Hälfte der Shader der 5870 hat. Du kannst ja mal schauen, wo sich die GPU-Auslastung verhält. Bei mir sind es meist 99% und dann geht es einmal kurz auf 90-91% zurück. (Ich vermute da bremst die CPU.) Bei deiner 6970 sollte die Auslastung geringer sein.

zu 3. Möglich ist es schon, es kann allerdings sein, dass es Probleme gibt. Vampire2030 hatte etwas ähnliches probiert. s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/154685-amd-nvidia-grafik-client-v7.html
So wie ich es sehe faltet deine CPU gar nicht mit? Was hast du den für eine CPU in dem System mit der 580? Wenn sie nicht mit einem älteren Client faltet oder du die Leistung für etwas anders brauchst, wäre es das Beste, wenn du sie mit falten lässt. Mit einem Quad solltest du schon 4k PPD schaffen. Die 4890 schafft ja nur ca. 3k PPD.

zu PS. Mit deiner 580 allein bist du bei 24/7 schon fast in den Top20 der Producers. Ich sehe da keinen Grund dich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Juni 2011)

DANKE , dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Und wegen dem alleinigen Arbeiten der VGA´s ich habe jetzt Unicore-Clients eingerichtet... jeweils 2Stck auf den Quadcore-Systemen (sonst wird das zu laut) und einen bei der GTX580 (ist ja nur ein DC von AMD ;(
Leider sind jetzt wartezeiten bei den Unicore-CPU´s von 2Tagen... kann die CPU´s leider nicht übertakten da es sonst echt unerträglich wird... Alle Rechner sind in meinen Arbeitszimmer und das heizt recht Ordentlich... Wenn es Draußen 30Grad werden dann muss ich sogar einen Ventilator vor die Barbones stellen  65Grad-CPU-Temp ist ja nicht das beste...
Meine 4870 lass ich lieber weg, schein doch nicht so einfach zu sein...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2011)

65°C CPU-Temp sind nix. Meine Falter haben sich bei 85°C nochnicht beschwert .


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. Juni 2011)

Naja die 4870 heizt ja sicher auch nicht schlecht und ist sicher auch nicht so leise. Allerdings könntest du es auch ähnlich wie Vampire2030 machen. Du lässt den 7er Client sein bzw. nimmst ihn nur für eine GPU und lässt 2 bzw. 1 mal 6er Consolen-Client(s) laufen.

Hast du es bei den CPUs schon mit Undervolting versucht? Denn dann bleiben sie ja um kühler. SMP bringt ja leider mehr PPD als die entsprechende Anzahl an Single-Clients, selbst wenn du welche mit Bonus erwischt. Und theoretisch sollte sogar der Dualcore von AMD die erste Deadline schaffen, da die 580 ja nicht soviel CPU-Last verursacht.


----------



## knightmare80 (13. Juni 2011)

Die beiden q9400 bzw q9450 in den Shuttles sind schon UV aber leider hilft das nicht sehr... 
warum hab ich so eine lange warteschlange bei der gtx580??? 
und kann man bei einem smp einstellen das er nur 2 oder 3 Kerne benutzen darf???
smp werde ich morgen bei der gtx580 und dem phenom 7750 mal probieren.bei den Quads bräuchte ich wie gesagt hilfe mit der Kernzuweisung, da finde ich nicht wirklich infos die einen helfen schlaft gut...


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Warum die Warteschlange so lang ist kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, allerdings sind das auch die "falschen" WUs für deine 580. Sie sind ja GROGPU2, obwohl die OPENMMGPU für deine GPU die richtigen wären. Vllt. wurde die GPU nicht richtig erkannt und er hat sich erst einmal die falschen WUs geholt. Er versucht sie irgendwie zu senden. 

Ja beim SMP kannst leicht die Kernanzahl einstellen. Einfach einen neuen SMP-Slot anlegen und statt der 0 die gewünschte Anzahl der Kerne eintragen. Bzw. falls du schon einen hast die Zahl ändern.

Im Menü findest du bei Advanced unter Optimations die Option: Try to lock cores to a specific CPU. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Option nichts bringt. Ich hab bei mir auf keinem Kern 100% Last, obwohl ich einen GPU- (AMD-Karte) und einen Singlecore-Slot (zu Testzwecken) habe. Wobei beide 25% Last verursachen. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, kannst du die Kerne auch manuell im Taskmanager unter "Zugehörigkeit festlegen..." einstellen, allerdings funktioniert das nur solange bis der Core neu gestartet wird. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es gibt glaube ich auch Tools die so etwas machen. Da müsste dir allerdings ein anderer einen Tipp geben, was dazu gut geeignet ist


----------



## mattinator (13. Juni 2011)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> warum hab ich so eine lange warteschlange bei der gtx580???
> bei den Quads bräuchte ich wie gesagt hilfe mit der Kernzuweisung


 
Die Warteschlange beinhaltet auch die bereits verabeiteten Projekte (Historie), bei Status steht ja "send". Ist also kein Problem.



knightmare80 schrieb:


> warum hab ich so eine lange warteschlange bei der gtx580???
> bei den Quads bräuchte ich wie gesagt hilfe mit der Kernzuweisung


 
Prozesse bestimmten Cores zuweisen kann man (mit "Erinnerung") z.B. mit Prozess Lasso (Process Lasso - Download - CHIP Online). Allerdings hatte ich bei einem Test nicht so gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

@mattinator: Ich glaube aber nicht das es fertige Projekte sind, weil der Fortschritt noch bei 0% steht. Wenn bei mir ein fertiges Projekt gesendet wird, dann steht es trotzdem auf 100%.

Ich bin auch gerade mal wieder genervt vom neuen Client ich hatte gestern versehentlich die lokalen Client gelöscht. Naja der Client lief noch ohne Probleme weiter. Am nächsten Tag wollte er aber den Client nicht mehr starten. Auch manuell geht es nicht mehr, weil der Button im Konfigurationsmenü fehlt.
Danach hab ich den Client deinstalliert aber die Daten behalten. Danach hat er auch die Daten (Cores, WUs, Logs...) wieder mit im Programmverzeichnis und nicht unter /Users/...
Naja wenn die WUs fertig sind, wird der Client deinstalliert, die Daten gelöscht und komplett neu gemacht.


----------



## Cracken (13. Juni 2011)

Wäre schön, wenn der erste Post in diesem Thread zeigen würde, was man erwartet. 

Mir macht v7-Falten im Moment keinen Spaß, weil meine SMP2-Performance und auch GPU-Performance offensichtlich um ein Vielfaches schwächer ist als bei v6.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2011)

Wäre schön wenn die entsprechende Meckeruser mal den Thread lesen würden und dann hoffentlich beschämt feststellen würden, dass ich mich zu dem Thema hier schon mehr fach geäußert habe!
Aber für die User mit der notorischen Lesefaulheit noch ein mal: Solange der Client so mit Bugs überladen ist, tue ich mir den Aufwand nicht an, dafür ein HowTo zu schrieben.


----------



## Cracken (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für die professionelle, freundliche Antwort.
Ich bin lesefaul, bring mich nicht jeden Tag ein und möchte dennoch meine Punkte abliefern.


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn du das Problem etwas genauer beschreiben könntest. Der SMP würde bei mir weniger PPD bringen. Aber das ist nicht verwunderlich da er nur noch mit 3 Kernen statt 4 Kernen rechnet. Bei der GPU sind die PPD von 2,5k auf 6k gestiegen. Allgemein sollte die Performance gegenüber dem alten Client nicht wesentlich schlechter sein, da die Cores, welche ja die Arbeit machen, die selben geblieben sind.

Hast du die gleichen Projekte wie vorher. Falls nicht kann es auch an den anderen Projekten liegen. Ansonsten hoffe ich mal nicht, dass du dem selben Fehler wie schon einige andere aufgesessen bist. Der 7er Client kann nämlich noch keine Bonuspunkte berechnen, daher ist berechnete PPD-Anzahl beim SMP auch wesentlich geringer als die tatsächliche.

Wenn ich mir deine Stats der letzten 13 Tage anschaue, sieht es allerdings so aus, als hättest du keine einzige SMP- oder GPU-WU abgeliefert, sondern nur immer Singlecore WUs.


----------



## Cracken (13. Juni 2011)

Ich mache seit einigen Wochen nur noch Playstation, weil wie gesagt, v7 in meinen Augen zu unübersichtlich und offensichtlich schwächer ist. Dass der Bonus nicht angezeigt wird, weiß ich. Dennoch schafft mein SMP nur ca. 3.000 Punkte am Tag. Vorher war es etwa das fünf- bis sechsfache.


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

3k PPD klingt aber sehr danach als wäre es ohne Bonus. Möglicherweise hast du den Passkey falsch eingetragen. Hattest du mal geschaut, was die WUs so an Punkten gebracht haben? Bzw. du lässt noch einmal eine laufen und schaust dann. Denn so einen starker Verlust liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht am neuen Client.

Wenn du willst und die Sachen hast, könntest du hier mal die config und eine alte Log posten.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

Bevor du deswegen das falten aufgibst starte doch wieder den v6


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Da muss ich T0M@0 zu stimmen, wenn dir der 7er Client nicht gefällt und du auch keine GPU vom AMD hast, wäre das das Beste.

Mein Problem hab ich in den Griff bekommen. Einfach den Client deinstalliert, das Verzeichnis mit den Daten gelöscht und neuinstalliert. Danach hab ich noch die alte Config zurück kopiert und es läuft wie zuvor.


----------



## Cracken (13. Juni 2011)

Die Idee hinter v7 ist toll, die Umsetung eine Frechheit. Habe mir die beiden 6er mit HFM wieder drauf, da weiß ich was ich habe.
12.500 PPD @ CPU, 15.000 @ GPU.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

Weil der v7 noch so verbuggt ist hab ich ihn auch noch nicht installiert


----------



## kubi-1988 (13. Juni 2011)

Nur mal aus Interesse schalte mal bitte die Berechnung der Bonuspunkte in HFM ab. Was erhält du denn dann für PPD?

Die Idee ist auch toll. Die Oberfläche ist ziemlich voll im Gegensatz zur Konsole, aber daran gewöhnt man sich. Und falls dir die Konfiguration über das Menü zu unübersichtlich ist, kannst du auch einfach die Config.xml entsprechend deiner Wünsche anpassen.

Was die Probleme angeht, mit den 2 kleinen Problemen die ich bis jetzt in mehr als 2 Monaten hatte lebe ich gerne dafür das meine GPU jetzt mehr als die doppelten PPD bringt.


----------



## Cracken (14. Juni 2011)

2038 ohne Bonus@ SMP.
Passkey war im v7 aber 3x kontrolliert.


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. Juni 2011)

Ok das dachte ich mir dann schon fast, als ich mir mal meine Werte mit und ohne Bonus angeschaut hab.

Hast du die Config.xml noch? Nicht das da bei der Anzahl der Kerne ein Fehler passiert ist. Sonst müsste ja FahControl eine enorme Last erzeugt haben, weil die Cores wie schon gesagt die selben sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte nur kurz darauf hinweisen, dass es News zum Thema v7.1.25 und v7.1.26 gibt

Ihr findet sie hier Folding@home: update on v7 client progress


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Juni 2011)

na ich warte trotzdem noch, bis da was "fertiges" kommt.  Ich mag meine Konsolen, denn die machen alles so, wie sie es sollen. N Clientupdate kommt erst, wenn sichs lohnt.

lg


----------



## Vampire2030 (20. Juni 2011)

HI,
wollte mal ne Frage in den Raum werfen: Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Catalyst 11.6 und dem WU 11294? Ich hab nämlich das Problem das er nicht mehr anfängt zu falten. Zeigt mir aber auch keinerlei Fehler an. Alles wie gehabt nur das die Graka nicht hochfährt bzw. hochtaktet.


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Ja ich hab den neusten Treiber am laufen. Läuft ohne Probleme bzw. sogar noch besser0 die Performance ist leicht gestiegen.

Was hast du denn installiert? Nur den Treiber oder das Komplettpaket? Vllt. hilft es den OpenCL-Treiber noch einmal zu installieren.


----------



## Vampire2030 (20. Juni 2011)

Hab das Komplettpaket installiert und die OpenCL Treiber hab ich danach noch mal neu runtergeladen und seperat installiert. Hm wenn es bei die funzt weiß ich schonmal das es nicht am Treiber liegt


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Komisch so habe ich es auch gemacht. Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte? Vllt. funktioniert es bei machen nicht. Ich hab eine HD5770 die TPF ist mit dem neuen Treiber um etwa 7 Sekunden gefallen.

Vllt. bringt es etwas, wenn du das nochmal installierst. Eigentlich sollte es beim Kompletttreiber dabei sein, aber vllt. ist das was schiefgelaufen.

Was hast du denn für Clientversion drauf?


----------



## Vampire2030 (20. Juni 2011)

Habe ein 6950 auf 925/1400mhz hochgeschraubt. Client ist 7.1.24. Werde gleich nochmal alles neu installieren wenn er mit der aktuellen WU fertig ist. Mal schauen was dann passiert.


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Ok du kannst ja dann mal schreiben, wenn es läuft, wie die GPU-Auslastung und PPD sich verändert haben.


----------



## Vampire2030 (20. Juni 2011)

So habs jetzt geschafft, zwar nicht durch neuinstallation sondern etwas anders. Wenn ich den Slot neu eingerichtet habe, hat er mir die 6950 angezeigt hat aber angefangen mit der NVidia zu falten, also habe ich die NV im Gerätemanager abgeschaltet und dann den Slot neu eingerichtet. Dann hat er auch mit der AMD gefaltet, dann die NV wieder aktiviert und das Problem ist gelöst. Hab jetzt eine PPD von 9059. Ich glaub hat sich ein bischen verbessert.


----------



## kubi-1988 (20. Juni 2011)

Naja ist doch schon etwas du hast 400 PPD mehr und das bei 10 MHz weniger Takt. So bekommen wir hoffentlich noch mehr überzeugt zu wechseln. 

Na hoffentlich taucht dein Problem jetzt nicht bei jedem Neustart wieder auf.


----------



## Vampire2030 (20. Juni 2011)

Hättest es mal nich so laut schreien.. äh schreiben sollen. Sobald ich den V7 neu starte kommt das gleich Problem wieder. Ich werd mich mal am WE drum kümmern und beide Graka´s neu installieren. Trotzdem erstmal Danke!!!


----------



## knightmare80 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, der X2-3800 meiner Eltern hat das zeitliche gesegnet... wollte fragen ob ich statdessen einen A8-3850 nutzen kann. Grund: Der PC läuft 24h/7 und ich habe bisher mit einer HD3850 gefaltet.... eher schlecht als recht... Frage: Kann ich die eingebaute VGA für F@H nutzen?????? Soll halt nicht viel kosten undam besten ohne extra VGA... Preislimit währe 150€ für CPU und Mobo  sowie Stromsparend im Idle  Ansonsten spielt mein Vater darauf Siedler oder Anno.... Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Juli 2011)

Ja klar kannst du den A8-3850 nutzen. Mit dem SMP-Client solltest du es schaffen die Preferred-Deadline zu halten. Auch die interne GPU dürfte zum Falten geeignet sein. Ob es schon funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Von der Performance her soll es weniger als die Hälfte der Leistung der 5770 zu schaffen sein, dass wären dann weniger als 3000 PPD (zur Zeit). (Folding Forum - Support for AMD Llano APU?)


----------



## knightmare80 (17. Juli 2011)

Nice, HW ist schon bestellt und bezahlt... jetzt heißt es warten und dann nächstes Wochenende gleich mal den Liano bissl stressen... wollte ja mit CF das ganze einbauen aber anscheindend klappt das nicht so gut  euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## knightmare80 (24. Juli 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Ja klar kannst du den A8-3850 nutzen. Mit dem SMP-Client solltest du es schaffen die Preferred-Deadline zu halten. Auch die interne GPU dürfte zum Falten geeignet sein. Ob es schon funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Von der Performance her soll es weniger als die Hälfte der Leistung der 5770 zu schaffen sein, dass wären dann weniger als 3000 PPD (zur Zeit). (Folding Forum - Support for AMD Llano APU?)



Neues zu meinem Liano, also erstmal finde ich denn echt schick.Der macht Stock 1283PPD - 1450PPD je nach Projekt und mein c2Q9450 schafft 1050PPD - 1300PD. Hab den Liano zusätzlich mit dem v7 eine HD6950@70 beigegeben und selbst da bricht er nur auf 1140PPD derzeit ab.Die ATI macht da immernoch 8500PPD bei 880Mhz... 

Stromverbrauch ist dann im Lehrlauf ca.75Watt bzw 230-240Watt unter Last.Der Liano dagegen läuft noch mit 1,25V bei mir nur geht dann kein C&Q mehr, daher verzichte ich auf ca.10 Watt Ersparnis unter Last.

Die Interne VGA kann hoffentlich bald auch Falten...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2011)

Nur sonen paar PPD? Du nutzt Singlecore-Clients, oder?


----------



## knightmare80 (24. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur sonen paar PPD? Du nutzt Singlecore-Clients, oder?



Nutze eigentlich überall den V7... sind die anderen CPU-Klients schneller?Die werte sind beim v7 ja ohne Bonus und ich finde es gut das der Liano mit dem c2q mithalten kann. Auch wenn der schon bissl älter ist, bei Crysis 1 und 2 limitiert immer meine vga und CPU-Auslastung liegt bei 50-70% ... Nutze den SMP -part bei v7...


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2011)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Neues zu meinem Liano, also erstmal finde ich denn echt schick.Der macht Stock 1283PPD - 1450PPD je nach Projekt und mein c2Q9450 schafft 1050PPD - 1300PD. Hab den Liano zusätzlich mit dem v7 eine HD6950@70 beigegeben und selbst da bricht er nur auf 1140PPD derzeit ab.Die ATI macht da immernoch 8500PPD bei 880Mhz...
> 
> Stromverbrauch ist dann im Lehrlauf ca.75Watt bzw 230-240Watt unter Last.Der Liano dagegen läuft noch mit 1,25V bei mir nur geht dann kein C&Q mehr, daher verzichte ich auf ca.10 Watt Ersparnis unter Last.
> 
> Die Interne VGA kann hoffentlich bald auch Falten...


 
Kommt mir auch zu wenig vor deine PPD, seh mal in den einstellungen nach ob du auf SMP faltest oder Poste mal deine WU die du gerade faltest, 

zum Vergleich ein Q6600 @ 3,0GHZ macht schon um die 5500PPD


----------



## kubi-1988 (24. Juli 2011)

Bis die interne GPU falten kann musst du wahrscheinlich noch etwas warten. Ich habe es gerade etwas experimentiert, allerdings wollte er keine Änderung ob mit gpuspecies=type oder gpu-species=type etwas speichern. Bei Type habe ich es R800 und rv_800 probiert.

Die CPU-Werte kommen mir etwas komisch vor. Mit Bonus ist es viel zu wenig und ohne Bonus kommen die Werte mir zu hoch vor.

Welche WU läuft denn? Auf welchem Takt läuft denn die CPU? Auch der Einbruch  mit der GPU kommt mir etwas zu klein vor.

Mit GPU und SMP schaffe ich bei bei einer 481, 552 oder 585 Punkte WU nur so 1000 PPD (ohne Bonus) bei SMP3 mit SMP4 ist es noch weniger. (AMD 555@955@3,7 GHz)

Bei den Gleichen WUs schaffe ich mit SMP4 und 3,7 GHz unter Linux in einer VM 1550-1860 PPD (ohne Bonus).


Noch was anderes welchen Treiber hast du denn für die HD6950@70? Von allen die ich bis jetzt probiert habe ist nämlich der 11.6 der schnellste. Die 11.6b und 11.7 Preview liegen dann leider wieder auf den Niveau des 11.5, auch wenn der RAM-Verbrauch noch einmal 10-20 MB niedriger ist als bei der 11.6.


----------



## knightmare80 (25. Juli 2011)

kubi-1988 schrieb:


> Bis die interne GPU falten kann musst du wahrscheinlich noch etwas warten. Ich habe es gerade etwas experimentiert, allerdings wollte er keine Änderung ob mit gpuspecies=type oder gpu-species=type etwas speichern. Bei Type habe ich es R800 und rv_800 probiert.
> 
> Die CPU-Werte kommen mir etwas komisch vor. Mit Bonus ist es viel zu wenig und ohne Bonus kommen die Werte mir zu hoch vor.
> 
> ...


 
Nabend, gerade aus dem Kino zurück  Also ich hab den aktuellen Treiber gezogen von AMD, ist der 11.7... andere hatte ich bisher nicht probiert, werde das aber nachholen.

Mit den Werten muss ich aber dazu sagen das ich diese Werte schon immer habe. (Mein Laptop CPU X7900 macht 900PPD)

Hier ein Screenshot vom Liano beim Falten Directupload.net - Dvsca9cb9.jpg ist aber mehr wenn ich die VGA draußen lasse.
und hier von der VGA Directupload.net - Dg7etkoxc.jpg

Ohne VGA:http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2593/i56solhh_jpg.htm / http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2593/p9pgnbyi_jpg.htm

Der CPU läuft Stock und die VGA hab ich nur mit nem Bios-mod behandelt  läuft aber ohne Probleme mit 950Mhz (Dann Falte ich mit >9000PDD)

Hier auch mal der Vergleich von meinem Shuttle XPC .... da hab ich nen c2Q9450 und ne GTX580 drin und da kommen auch diese Werte raus. http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2596/c3rtammu_jpg.htm
Also da hab ich auch 15-17k für die VGA und der CPU hat 1100-1300PPD Hab ich was falsch eingestellt? Passkey hab ich auch!


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. Juli 2011)

Ok die WUs hatte ich noch nicht. Da ist es schwer besser zu vergleichen und es ist möglich, dass es bei den WUs mehr PPD bekommt.

Also beim Liano solltest du noch auf SMP3 umstellen, bei mir hat SMP3 mehr PPD gebracht als SMP4, bei gleichzeitigem GPU-Falten (HD 5770).

Also Übertaktet (971 MHz GPU) habe ~3,1% mehr PPD mit dem 11.6. Bei Standardtakt (860 MHz) komme ich auf ~2,7 % mehr PPD.


----------



## acer86 (25. Juli 2011)

knightmare80 schrieb:


> Nabend, gerade aus dem Kino zurück  Also ich hab den aktuellen Treiber gezogen von AMD, ist der 11.7... andere hatte ich bisher nicht probiert, werde das aber nachholen.
> 
> Mit den Werten muss ich aber dazu sagen das ich diese Werte schon immer habe. (Mein Laptop CPU X7900 macht 900PPD)
> 
> ...



der c2q9450 läuft richtig, der V7 zeigt ja leider keine Bouns punkte mit deshalb kam es mir zu wenig vor, zum Vergleich mein alter Falter mit Q6600@3,1ghz hat eine TPF von 6:40gemacht(cpu only) bei den projekt was du da faltest sind die 7min ok.

die 6970 würde ich nicht unbedingt falten lassen bremsten den liano noch mehr aus und der Strom verbrauch ist einfach zu hoch. zum Vergleich eine GTS450 macht 9400PPD bei 100Watt und macht nur 1-3%cpu last

sonst passt denk ich mal alles


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

7min tpf ist in etwa das as ein phenom 955 @stock auch machen würde


----------



## Vampire2030 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch den SMP auf 3 stellen, da die GPU auch ein Kern voll belastet. Da der Liano nur 4 Kerne hat und der SMP mit der GPU ein kern teilen muss, behindern sich SMP und GPU gegenseitig.


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

gehen denn die systemvariablen ala flush_intervall nicht mehr?

edit: hier anleitung
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...961-flush_interval-gpu-client-optimieren.html


----------



## kubi-1988 (25. Juli 2011)

Das funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Wir werden wohl auf eine neue Version des AMD APP SKD warten müssen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Wie schon geschrieben habe, hat sich zumindest der RAM-Verbrauch schon etwas verbessert.


----------



## Crymes (5. August 2011)

Ist es möglich, wenn ich mir ne NVIDIA GT9irgendwas in den 2. Pcie Slot einbaue (im Ersten steckt ne HD 5770, der 2. Hat nur x8 ), dass dann nur die NVidia faltet und die HD 5770 fürs zocken verwendet wird?
Wie hoch ist die CPU Last?


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. August 2011)

Kurze Antwort ja es ist möglich. Es ist sogar möglich beide falten zu lassen. Allerdings gibt es noch mehr oder weniger große Probleme. (s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/154685-amd-nvidia-grafik-client-v7.html)

Ich glaube aber, dass es weniger Sinn macht die andere GPU einzubauen. Ich habe nur eine Geforce 9xxx auf der Statspage gefunden die mehr PPD schafft, als meine unübertaktete HD5770. Wenn ich sie übertakte auf 963 MHz GPU-Takt, dann finde ich keine Geforce 9xxx die mehr PPD macht (zumindest nicht im Durchschnitt). Auch aus PPD/W-Sicht dürfte es nicht sinnvoll sein, die andere GPU einzubauen.

Die einzige Einschränkung zur Zeit ist, dass du den neuen 7er Client brauchst und das der Core noch einen Kern der CPU voll auslastet.


----------



## Vampire2030 (5. August 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, wenn ich mir ne NVIDIA GT9irgendwas in den 2. Pcie Slot einbaue (im Ersten steckt ne HD 5770, der 2. Hat nur x8 ), dass dann nur die NVidia faltet und die HD 5770 fürs zocken verwendet wird?
> Wie hoch ist die CPU Last?


 
Es ist nur bedingt möglich die NVidia falten zu lassen und die ATI zum spielen zu nutzen. Bei mir ist es so, muß ja nicht bei jedem sein, dass das Spiel immer nach einer unbestimmten Zeit immer einfriert wenn ich die NVidia im hintergrund falten lasse.

Noch mal ne andere Frage:
Es gibt jetzt die 7.1.26er Alpha, zum runterladen braucht man ein LogIn. Kennt jemand zufällig die LogIn Daten? Würde die Alpha gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

Mal so als Frage:  Hab den V7 Clienten laufen.  Alles so eingestellt wie es mir erklärt wurde.

dort stand u.a. ich soll auf 3 CPU Kerne einstellen, hab ich getan aber dennoch werden alle 4 Ausgelastet, is das normal?


----------



## kubi-1988 (2. September 2011)

Ach so ungeduldig.  Die Antwort habe ich dir hier schon gegeben.
Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn du auch die GPU am Falten hast.


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Oktober 2011)

Da FahMon und HFM.NET den 7er Client noch nicht unterstützen und der eigentliche Client die Funktionen (noch?) nicht unterstützt, kann man FAHWatch7 als Alternative nutzen. Das Programm bezieht seine Daten aus der Log und den alten noch vorhanden Logs. So wie es scheint, speichert es aber die Daten in einer eigenen Datenbank ab, sondern bezieht die Daten jedes mal neu aus den Logs. (Ich hab die alten Logs gelöscht und die Projekte waren nicht mehr vorhanden.)
In oberen Teil sieht man die Historie der WUs aus den alten Logs, inkl. einiger Daten dazu, wie z.B. dem Credit oder der PPD. Darunter sind die aktuell laufenden WUs zu sehen. (Die 3 SMP-WUs im Bild sind ein Fehler, ich denke mal, weil ich die 2 7611er manuell gekillt habe.) Noch weiter darunter, findet man eine graphische Darstellung der Framezeiten. Daneben findet man ein paar Daten zu der gewählten WU und eine kleine Statistik über alle WUs. Ganz unten links stehen ein paar Informationen zur verwendeten Hardware. In der Mitte findet man der Logteil, welcher sich auf den Upload der ausgewählten WU bezieht und Rechts die komplette Config. 

Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass die letzten 2 bzw. auch manchmal 4 Stellen vom Credit und den PPD, hinters Komma gehören und das Programm mit Administratorrechten gestartet werden muss. Dann stimmen die berechneten Punkte allerdings den gutgeschriebenen (bei Bonus vllt. +- ein paar Punkte) überein.
Zusätzlich kann man in der History angezeigten Daten noch filtern lassen, z.B. nach verwendeter Hardware oder nach Projekt. Auch ist es möglich Clients im Netzwerk einzubinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es eine zusammenhängende Liste an Zusatzoptionen / Befehlen die man im Expertmodus eingeben kann ( also sowas wie client-type bigadv usw. )?


----------



## kubi-1988 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja die gibt es, das Ganze sollte auch im neuen Newsletter kommen, der sich leider etwas verspätet. Eine bebilderte Anleitung für das Ganze mit ein paar Optionen findest du hier und eine vollständige Liste mit dem Optionen und ihren entsprechenden Befehlen im alten Client findest du auf dieser Seite.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich ja schon in der ruka gepostet, aber für alle die das auch brachen: Die v7 liste gibts hier, denn die unterschiedet sich glaube ich ein bisschen zur v6er : [Info] v7 List and Uses of Advanced Options - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Stergi (7. Oktober 2011)

in der ruka hatte meine ich einer geschrieben, dass der v7, wenn eingestellt, noch wärend er rechnet schon mit dem Hochladen anfängt, stimmt das, oder läd er nur die neue unit schon vor und läd nach der unit das komplette ding hoch?


----------



## kubi-1988 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Hochladen bevor die WU fertig ist funktioniert so nicht, weil die Ergebnisse komplett hochgeladen werden. Er lädt aber bevor die WU beendet ist eine neue herunter. Als Standard ist für das Laden der nächsten WU ein Fortschritt der alten von 99% eingestellt. Allerdings kann das auf Werte von 90-100% eingestellt werden.
Zumindest bei einem der älteren Clients, lädt er dann sogar eine neue WU, wenn der Slot auf finishing eingestellt ist.


----------



## Stergi (7. Oktober 2011)

okay, das dachte ich mir fast schon, danke dir


----------



## Schmidde (16. Oktober 2011)

Hat von euch schon einmal jemand so einen remote Client eingerichtet?
Habs mal nach dieser Anleitung 
Monitoring remote clients with FAHControl V7 Beta - Team Helix | DSLReports Forums
versucht aber der "überwachende" Client zeigt ständig nur an das er zum anderen connectet


----------



## kubi-1988 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hatte es schon mal probiert, sogar mit Erfolg.  Nur hat es eine ganze Weile gedauert bis es funktioniert hat. Hast du beide Clients mal neu gestartet? Bei mit hatte es nämlich erst nachdem ich den einen Client neu gestartet hatte funktioniert.


----------



## Schmidde (16. Oktober 2011)

Den zu überwachenden hab ich mal neu gestartet, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Auf dem anderen läuft gerade noch ne WU, aber sobald die durch ist wird der auch neu gestartet




Edit:
nächstes Problem, sobald ich auf meinem Haupt-Client einen Remote-Client eingerichtet hab startet er nach beenden nicht mehr und ich bekomme folgenden Fehler ausgespuckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann einfach den Client komplett neu installiert und versucht nochmal einen Remote-Client einzurichten....kam der gleiche Fehler nach erneutem Startversuch nochmal 

Nach nochmaligem installieren läuft er jetzt wieder...und ich glaub ich lass meinen Laptop einfach ohne "überwachung" falten


----------



## oldDirty (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte da auch mal ein kleines Prob, evt wurde es ja schon mal hier angeschnitten, ist halt schon spät. 
Der V7 ( der aktuelle ) lässt sich installieren aber er startet mit einer Fehlermeldung die besagt, einige Parameter wurden nicht richtig angeben und eine Neuinstallation würde das Problem beheben, das tut es aber nach drei mal nicht.
Ich mach eigentlich nichts weiter als Name, Team, Passkey eingeben, mehr ändere ich gar nicht.
Es handelt sich dabei JETZT um XP x64, auf Win7 funzt ja alles eigentlich bestens. Der normale GPU client läuft jetzt doch ganz gut, Anfangs machte er etwas zicken, aber nun rennt er mit über 10000ppd.
Das Problem hatte ich bis eben, die Lösung;
Man darf wohl seine Parameter ( Name, Team, Passkey ) erst nach der Installation eingeben.
ODER die Systemuhrzeit muss stimmen, die hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch geändert. 
Dabei fällt mir auf, fast schon 5...


----------



## bieboderbeste (14. März 2012)

Ist es normal das der V7 immernoch 1 ganzen CPU-Kern belegt wenn ich eine ATi 6770 damit laufen lasse ???
Ich dachte das Problem wäre jetzt nicht mehr so gravierend....
Oder gibt es da bestimmte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ?

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------



## Crymes (14. März 2012)

Da sist einer der Gründe, warum ich im Moment nicht Falte.
Das muss nämlich nicht sein, es ist unabhöängig, wieviel Leistung die CPU hat!


----------



## kubi-1988 (14. März 2012)

bieboderbeste schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der V7 immernoch 1 ganzen CPU-Kern belegt wenn ich eine ATi 6770 damit laufen lasse ???
> Ich dachte das Problem wäre jetzt nicht mehr so gravierend....
> Oder gibt es da bestimmte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ?


Leider ist es immer noch so. Beim FahCore11 gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit von den 25% CPU-Last auf 5-10% zu kommen, in dem man die Umgebungsvariablen verändert. Allerdings hilft das nicht beim FahCore16.

@Crymes: Wieso stören dich denn die 25% CPU-Last? Beim Falten dürfte sich die CPU, denke ich, nicht runtertakten, also sollte der Unterschied im Verbrauch (2-5% und 25%) nicht so gravierend sein. Und da der Prozess auf niedrigster Priorität läuft sollte auch keine andere Anwendung davon gestört werden.


----------



## bieboderbeste (14. März 2012)

Ok, Also ist es normal und erstmal nich änderbar so wie ich es jetzt von euch lese, schade, da dadurch ja dann auch einiges an CPU-Leistung flöten geht.

Gruß bieboderbeste


----------

